
Edgeio Bids Start At $250,000 - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/11/edgeio-bids-start-at-250000/
======
tlrobinson
_"The coding utilizes Amazon EC2 so running costs are low"_

Uh huh... using EC2 for storage sounds like a bad idea, especially since data
on EC2 instances isn't persistent...

While I'm sure they meant _S3_ , you have to wonder about a company that uses
them in their product yet still confuses the two.

~~~
icky
> Uh huh... using EC2 for storage sounds like a bad idea, especially since
> data on EC2 instances isn't persistent...

There are workarounds, involving multiple instances and hoping that not all of
them die at the same time... ;-). This is probably EC2's biggest current
weakness, since you can't just rely on just one node, meaning it doesn't scale
down as well as they claim.

> While I'm sure they meant S3

They probably, correctly, mean EC2.

>, you have to wonder about a company that uses them in their product yet
still confuses the two.

EC2 has per-instance (ephemeral) storage and S3 storage. They are designed to
work together. S3's pricing includes free data transfer to/from EC2 instances
(though the terms, last I checked, are vague about whether this includes per-
request charges).

~~~
tlrobinson
Oops, when I copied that I didn't notice that they had edited the article. It
originally read:

 _"The coding utilizes Amazon EC2 for storage so running costs are low,"_

